# Eclipse startet nicht mehr



## ModellbahnerTT (21. Jun 2009)

Seitdem ich die JRE 1.6 deinstalliert und die JDK 1.6 installiert habe, kann ich kein Eclipse mehr starten.
Ich bekomme folgende Meldung:


> ---------------------------
> Eclipse
> ---------------------------
> A Java Runtime Environment (JRE) or Java Development Kit (JDK)
> ...


Andere Programme die die JRE benötigen laufen ohne Probleme.
Da die JRE soweit ich weiß seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr auf die PATH Variable angewiesen ist, weiß ich nicht genau wo das Problem liegt. 
Der in der Meldung angegebene Pfad exestiert nicht und ist auch nicht in der PATH Variable enthalten.
Habe hier Windows 7 am laufen.


----------



## Wildcard (21. Jun 2009)

eclipse.ini öffnen und am Anfang folgenden eintrag einfügen:


> -vm
> /path/to/your/vm


Den Zeilenumbruch bitte nicht vergessen.


----------



## ModellbahnerTT (21. Jun 2009)

Danke für die Antwort. 
Leider funktioniert es noch nicht, meine eclipse.ini sieht derzeit wie folgt aus:


> -vm
> C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_14\bin
> -vmargs
> -Dosgi.requiredJavaVersion=1.6
> ...


Habe auch mal C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin als Zielpfad versucht, beides mal bekomme ich diese Fehlermeldung:





Wenn ich die vier weiteren Parameter in der eclipse.ini lösche, kommt die gleiche Fehlermeldung nur die enstprechenden Zeilen (2-4) fehlen.


----------



## Wildcard (21. Jun 2009)

32/64 bit Probleme? 32, oder 64 Bit VM? 32, oder 64 Bit Eclipse?


----------



## ModellbahnerTT (21. Jun 2009)

Die VM ist 64bit, Eclipse ist denke ich 32bit (eclipse-java-ganymede-SR2-win32.zip), habe keine 64bit Version gesehen.
Ich lade gerade mal die 32bit VM runter, aber vom sun Server lade ich derzeit mit ~10kb/s...


----------



## ModellbahnerTT (22. Jun 2009)

Habe nun die 32bit Version der JRE installiert, Eclipse startet nun endlich.
Bizarrer weiße installiert sich die 32bit Version in C:\Program Files (x86) und die 64bit Version in C:\Program Files. 
(Nein, ich habe sie nicht verwechselt)
Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Wildcard (23. Jun 2009)

32 und 64 kann auch nicht funktionieren. Eclipse 64 gibt's hier:
Eclipse Project


----------

